# arch or ~arch на СЕРВЕРАХ

## mars_el

Здравствуйте

Хотелось бы провести маленький опрос:

Кто какую маску использует (ACCEPT_KEYWORDS arch или ~arch) на своих серверах

Как то, год назад, пробовал перевести сервера на ~x86, замучили мелкие разные заморочки и опять пересел на стабильную.

Сейчас подумываю опять перейти на "~", потому как в package.keywords уже скопилось с десяток пакетов из ~x86.

Кто нибудь сидит на ~? Проблемы часто бывают?

----------

## User Unknown

У меня всего пара пакетов из ~x86. 

например Netatalk так как стабильной до сих пор считается  версия только 1.6.4-r1. ИМХО незаслужено. В то время как на дворе уже 2.0.3

Одно время сидел на ~x86 полностью... больше такого экстрима не желаю :Smile: ...

----------

## IFL

~arch + package.mask + голова

----------

## mars_el

 *IFL wrote:*   

> ~arch + package.mask + голова

 

То есть в Вашем случае: сидите на тестируемой, но некоторые пакеты из стабильной, так я Вас понял?

----------

## ZmiyGorinich

Как по мне, зачем себе головную боль наживать?  :Smile: 

По-этому я пользую только стабильную

----------

## Laitr Keiows

 *VVM256 wrote:*   

> Как по мне, зачем себе головную боль наживать?

 

Кто б не рад! Вот если б все нужные пакеты были в стабильныйх версиях...

----------

## IFL

 *mars_el wrote:*   

>  *IFL wrote:*   ~arch + package.mask + голова 
> 
> То есть в Вашем случае: сидите на тестируемой, но некоторые пакеты из стабильной, так я Вас понял?

 

да, так как почти всё, что находится в ~arch почти всегда стабильно...

естественно, разные beta замаскированы...

----------

## ZmiyGorinich

 *Laitr Keiows wrote:*   

>  *VVM256 wrote:*   Как по мне, зачем себе головную боль наживать? 
> 
> Кто б не рад! Вот если б все нужные пакеты были в стабильныйх версиях...

 

В полне можно обходится стабильными пакетами, если это действительно сервер и нужно чтобы он работал и не падал.

----------

## vithar

После того, как пару раз наступил на грабли с baselayout перевёл свой desktop (!) на x86. Сейчас только около 10-ка пакетов в ~, и два пакета дэмаскированы (java, eclipse).

На сервере бы точно не стал использовать ~x86.

----------

## hlroad

 *VVM256 wrote:*   

> В полне можно обходится стабильными пакетами, если это действительно сервер и нужно чтобы он работал и не падал.

  YMMV, как говорится. Ну да: мне нужно, чтобы сервер работал стабильно и не падал. Но, разумеется, мне также нужны PHP 5, JDK 1.5 и Tomcat 5.5. Ну ещё и пакеты там иногда приходится собирать (а парсер gcc 3.3 таки не очень любит boost). И всё: приходится пользовать не то что ~x86, а и Gentoo Experimental - где-то пару десятков пакетов в конечном итоге.

P.S. Только не надо про "поперед батьки в пекло". И GCC 3.4 и JDK 1.5 и PHP 5 и Tomcat 5.5 объявлены их разработчиками стабильными больше года назад...

----------

## Laitr Keiows

 *VVM256 wrote:*   

> В полне можно обходится стабильными пакетами, если это действительно сервер и нужно чтобы он работал и не падал.

 

PHP5 нет стабильного. MySQL 4.1 нет стабильной.

Не получается.

----------

## ManJak

Все стабильное + немного тестируемого

----------

## ManJak

А вообще, сильно зависит от сервера   :Wink: 

----------

